# All gerd meds give me diarreha



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have IBS diarreha prominent and all the gerd meds make my IBS a thousand times worse. I have been on aciphex, zantac, prilosec, nexium, and some others.. but the same side effect with all of them so i just suffer with the pain and heartburn.. I already have Barretts. The only one I can tolerate for a day or so is over the counter Pepsid , but then after a few days back to diarreha. I need one that causes constipation!!


----------



## 21843 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think I can help. First of all, I not only had the problem with constant diarreha-I got so sick from Nexium I was in the hospital twice, etc. My specialist and internist did not believe it was Nexium. I decided it was and quit taking it. (I was right) I stopped getting sick but then had the extreme chest pains and heartburn. As of today. 10 weeks after I started this process, I am 90% cured-on my way to 100%. First, drink aloe vera juice-you can get it at Trader Joes and at the vitamin store (much cheaper at Trader Joes). It does not taste great-but it works. Here is how it worked. I flew to Austin Texas to see Dr. Hart Peterson-a board certified natropathic doctor (my brother recommended him). He taught me a two minute exercise that actually fixes the flap that causes the acid to come up from the stomach. Then for six weeks he had me drink "phosfood liquid." Now I only drink the aloe vera juice because I have healed so well. I suggest a homeopathic doctor like I went too-try the aloe vera until you find a good homoepathic doctor that can show you the exercise. The exercises took about five weeks before I really started to feel better. This worked. I was on Nexium and other drugs for 6 years and was told "there is no cure" and that the surgery might help. I am cured and I hope this works for you.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

What a great outcome mfrost...Too bad those homeopaths and naturopaths are all con artists, eh? (Fortunately, most of the people here will not be fooled...and will not get better. It keeps the whole system clunking along.)


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

overitnow, Floavonoid? I had acid reflux since 1999, I was doing pretty good but four weeks ago I started this problem Dr. said it was GERD, ans is a pain in the butt, He gave me Protonix, But today I feel like my adams apple hurts, and just a weird feeling. But I just started to eat a little bit more, not My chest doesn't hurts as much. Tell me does it really work good for you...flavonoid, so I can try that too. I hate pills.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

overitnow. Me again, can you tell me The flavonoid you take? Because I have gerd too. I need to start feeling better. Thank you


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Angel,You have mail.Mark


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Mark, I decided to try the GastronicDr again, and see if it works, I only took it once, the first time I got it in the mail, but that time I was still feeling pretty terrible, and it hurt just going down my esophagus. So I'm giving it another try. Sometimes I feel like maybe i'm getting back to normal but something happens, and it starts, all over again. Am not taking any Rx, sometimes I take a zantac. So you're taking Gastronic Dr too?Wish me luck.I hope you have a smooth Week.Take CareAngel


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Mark I send you the wrong Name of the supplement, I meant ProvixCV, have you ever heard about GatronicDr? is a Native Remedies specially for Gerd They called it. The Psychologist's Natural Choice. I got that one too. Here is the Website. http://www.nativeremedies.com/gastronicdr-...disorders.shtml


----------

